# Has anyone had groceries delivered to a Disney Resort?



## 3kids4me (Jan 17, 2016)

Wondering how your experience was and if it was worth it.  Thank you!!


----------



## LynnW (Jan 17, 2016)

We did this several years ago  and I thought it was worth it. We arrived with three grandkids and it was great to have food when we arrived.

Lynn


----------



## brownhaired_girl (Jan 17, 2016)

I believe there are 2 grocery delivery services that get mentioned frequently on the Disboards.  They are Garden Grocer and We Go Shop.  I have seen good reviews of both.  I haven't personally used either.   Other people have posted about deliveries from Amazon Prime and Staples.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 17, 2016)

We used Garden Grocer.  It was pretty easy but quite a bit more than I usually spend on groceries.  Disney loaded the refrigerator for us before our arrival.  Very nice.  We ate two meals a day at the parks, and that wasn't cheap.  

I hope I can talk the kids into staying off-site in the future.  I would rather sleep at the Marriott.  The space is heavenly.  And the time away from the Disney hype is good too.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 17, 2016)

Yep, GardenGrocer.com and WeGoShop.com are commonly mentioned on the DIS

"How do you buy groceries for your room (Aug 2015) - http://www.disboards.com/threads/how-do-you-buy-groceries-for-your-room.3436669/


----------



## Weimaraner (Jan 17, 2016)

I've ordered Amazon Pantry and had it delivered to resort before our arrival (included our name, confirmation number, date of arrival c/o resort address). I ordered cases of bottled water, snacks, breakfast items. The bell staff would take the boxes to our room with us when we check in.


----------



## 3kids4me (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanks!  We did Garden Grocer - will let you know how it turns out!


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 18, 2016)

I ordered from Garden Grocer, and they did a good job getting my order correct.

I was informed by Bonnet Creek that I needed to be present when the order arrived.

However, neither the delivery service nor Bonnet Creek notified me when our delivery arrived, and this resulted in a big waste of time.


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 18, 2016)

We have also used Gardengrocer a few times.  No problems.  Would not hesitate to use them again in the future.


----------



## freediverdude (Jan 19, 2016)

And don't forget, the Disney resorts themselves offer this service.  If you order ahead of time (there's a fax form on the DVC site for each resort), Disney will deliver the food to your unit sometime around 5pm the day of your check-in, and you don't even have to be in the unit.  I tried it and it worked great.  Left for a while and came back and everything was sitting on the counter or in the fridge, and they left a very nice thank you note with a Disney card.  It costs a flat $10 plus the pricing of the food.


----------



## Garnet (Jan 19, 2016)

*We used WeGoShop? a couple years ago*

About 3 years ago we used WeGoShop to deliver to Saratoga Springs.  We ate most of our meals in unit-as you imagine, I spent lots of time figuring out meal plans.  

Groceries arrived well before we did-our flight was delayed.  Disney was great and put our items in a refrigerator/freezer until we arrived.  

We had WeGoShop add whatever the recommended tip was, and then again tipped nicely to Disney when the groceries were brought to our unit.  Yes, it added to our bill-but nothing in comparison to the price of frozen pizzas, etc. sold at the Disney store on site.

For 5 people, it was well worth it-and they buy wine!


----------



## rhonda (Jan 19, 2016)

We've enjoyed several deliveries, over the past years, from Whole Foods Market.  Alas, this service is no longer offered!  

Keys to our success:
Maintain your own grocery list with reasonable detail.  That is, don't rely on the service provider's "list" tool -- but maintain the list on your own computer.  This allows you to keep it updated both with product selection and the related DETAILS:  brand, size, flavor, and other preferences.  Revise/tune your list after each trip.
Review your list with a live person from the service provider.   Make a personal contact, send the list over and make an appointment to discuss the list for clarification, substitutions, etc.
Ask of the service provider will shop coupons for you?
Be present (at the resort) to accept the delivery.  Yes, I realize that many are OK with having the food stuffs delivered to Bell Services -- but as most of my list is fresh produce, I wanted to accept the order directly.  Coordinate for a text message or phone call about 10-15 minutes prior to their arrival.
Understand tipping practices and have a plan in place.  Don't be caught by surprise on this item.


----------



## JimMIA (Jan 19, 2016)

Like others, I have read good reviews of both WeGoShop and Garden Grocer on the DISboards...but I have never used either.

As I understand the two services, the main difference is that Garden Grocer has a *set list of items* (I assume it's pretty extensive because I've never read any complaints about limited offerings.), whereas WeGoShop will go to *any* store (including Costco, BJ's, SuperWalmart, etc) and buy the specific brands, flavors, sizes, etc that you order.  Garden Grocer's price list includes a small markup for their service, while WeGoShop adds a small flat fee for their service.  I assume the net prices are comparable because they are direct competitors.

I'm sure both services are WAY cheaper than ordering from Disney's quite limited list of available products.


----------



## DVC Mike (Jan 20, 2016)

alwysonvac said:


> Yep, GardenGrocer.com and WeGoShop.com are commonly mentioned on the DIS
> 
> "How do you buy groceries for your room (Aug 2015) - http://www.disboards.com/threads/how-do-you-buy-groceries-for-your-room.3436669/



What a well-written post!


----------



## Myxdvz (Jan 20, 2016)

We have done this many times (even when we drive), and have gone with WeGoShop.

WeGoShop will go will get THE BRAND you want.  You will have to provide alternatives in case it is not available.  Since my kids are a little bit finicky eating only a certain type/brand of hotdog and/or bacon, we go with them.  She will call/email you when this happens.

Ordering early is preferrable, but I have ordered late, and the owner (Amy) has accommodated.  Less options , i.e., she can't go to the actual place you want since it's last minute, but she will still try.


----------



## Shelb14 (Jan 25, 2016)

I see that 3kids4me already placed her order, but for others who may have the same questions.  We stayed at SSR for 2 weeks in Aug 2015 with family, we used Garden Grocer and Amazon Pantry, both worked out great.  Garden Grocer was fantastic, prices were more expensive than our local grocery stores, but still more affordable than dining out for every meal.  We also got a discount for ordering early with them.  They delivered everything to the front desk and when we checked in we called and asked Bell Services to bring the groceries to our room.  We had a huge order and got everything we ordered & quality was great.  We also used Amazon Pantry which was more affordable for most non-perishable items ($5 shipping to fill a HUGE box, regardless of weight).  Bell Services also delivered our Amazon Pantry Boxes (we had 2 and they were too large to carry).


----------



## mdurette (Jan 26, 2016)

Yes, we have used grocery delivery to DVC and many Orlando resorts and have not had any issues.    If you are not there, the resort holds the grocerys for you (even the items that need to be frozen or cold)   once you check in, you can either gather or bell services will bring down.  I consider this extra for them and also give them nicer tip.

I have used both over the last 8 years:
WeGoShop:   I started with them and was very loyal to them.  First, Marge, then Amy...then in Fall of 2014 Amys husband was managing (not sure if he still is).  A bit more of a pain because you had to type in your list (example:  1 1/2 gallon no pulp Tropicana orange juice).   But after I saved a standard list on my PC it was easier in the future.   They charged you store prices and would use their shopper card for sales.   I found them a bit cheaper.   But, in the Fall of 2014 I stopped using after what I considered 2 rude calls from the manager.   His way of "discussing" things was certainly not what it should have been....

Garden Grocer:  Switched over to them and have had no issues.  Easier to use (you just pick items from their menu) but you are limited to what they carry.  I found to be a bit more expensive.  

Both places delivered on time and orders were accurate about 99% of the time.


----------



## Merbears (Feb 1, 2016)

We used Green Grocer this past July at AKV - it was great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SusanU (Feb 28, 2016)

Used WeGoShop on New Years Day and couldn't have been more pleased.  They will go to whichever store you ask, and they were easy to add things to the list last minute.  Everything was delivered just as expected! Lots of fresh fruit and a bargain compared to the Disney groceries prices, especially for cases of bottled water. There were 14 of us in 3 separate rooms. Very easy, I would highly recommend them!

Susan


----------



## mrsmusic (Feb 28, 2016)

I used wegoshop as well last September. Very excellent service and communication. I got exactly what I asked for. The one thing I didn't was because I wasn't specific enough. You will be pleased if you use them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ready123go (Feb 29, 2016)

I have used both.

I prefer Garden Grocer.  More expensive, but much more professional.  Items delivered without any hitches. Used them several times. Would use them again in a heartbeat.

WeGoShop - It was nice to have Amy go to more than one store and get exactly what I needed and wanted (more about that in a minute). However, the whole transaction was drama.  Before we left home, I sent an updated list within the timeframe specified on the website. Got a call from an exasperated Amy saying it was too close to the delivery date and she had to make special arrangements.

Got another series of calls after we arrived, but we were still on the plane (hadn't turned my phone on). Can't remember what about, but she was, once again, not happy with me.

Arrived at SSR only to find that she had refused to leave our groceries with Disney. So, for some reason we had to remain in our room until WGS dropped off the groceries, because she would only hand them off in person to us (I think it was because there was some wine or other alcohol). So we waited and waited and waited. We called.  Come to find out, at some point, they had finally dropped the groceries off with bell service, and never called us.  If they were going to drop the groceries off with bell service, why have us wait?

When we finally did get our groceries we got everything we ordered and it was correct, except Amy had added several items that she thought we "might need, but forgot to list"... Ugh!


----------



## amyhwang (Mar 19, 2016)

We have also used Garden Grocer a few times.  I order breakfast foods, cases of water, plus beer and wine, sandwich items, etc...  I do have to plan ahead as to what we may plan on eating.  I also get chicken nuggets, tater tots, and a couple other frozen items for the kids.  When we get back later in the evening, they often will want something heating up while they shower and get comfortable.

This next trip I placed a $200 order from them, plus ordered from Amazon Prime Pantry for items that either GG doesn't carry or are WAY cheaper through Prime Pantry.

At Pop Century I did a couple Prime Pantry boxes as well last August.  Just drinks, coffee, and some toiletries and snacks.

Garden Grocer is a bit costly, but it's so nice to have the service since I'd rather not have a car when staying on Disney property.


----------



## mrsmusic (Mar 20, 2016)

I used wegoshop our last time there and the service was great and drama-free. Yes there was alcohol in my order but when I talked to Amy's husband on the phone about a week prior he verified I was above the legal age and said they would leave the package with bell services. I got a text when my order was there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

